

CERN wants to preserve the first website and the experience of surfing it - johnknox
http://www.itworld.com/cloud-computing/374423/cern-wants-us-surf-it-s-1990

======
coldcode
I remember seeing the web for the first time in a command-line browser. I
didn't realize at the time what was about to happen.

~~~
treetrouble
It seemed like a slick new iteration of Gopher with the capability of inline
images (that no one really had yet)

~~~
csixty4
That was my reaction, too. What's the big deal? It's just Gopher with
graphics.

~~~
nickzoic
... and a bit of LaTeX mixed in for good measure.

It'll never catch on.

------
Create
On values at CERN:

"The cost [...] has been evaluated, taking into account realistic labor prices
in different countries. The total cost is X (with a western equivalent value
of Y)" [where Y>X]

source: LHCb calorimeters : Technical Design Report

ISBN: 9290831693
[http://cdsweb.cern.ch/record/494264](http://cdsweb.cern.ch/record/494264)

Long PR story short: RPC was prevalent, that is how you control(led) your
stuff remotely. Like Tim. Today, if you'd ask for a NeXT-like toy, you'd be
denied were you an average Eastern (western equivalent). But real westerner
asked for it and got one, and put the gopher link address ptr in the reserved
field of the text font properties (where things like bold and italics
properties are stored) and voilà. You can also hire a cheap student to
actually write the web client to be cross platform (its true virtue/value).
Thanks to Nicola Pellow, of whom almost nobody knows about. Would the "web"
have just ran on NeXT, it would be long extinct, let alone take off. Clicking
on text is how you used Oberon or even Genera Document Examiner (perhaps even
over the network).

On linking and hypertext: all post-war era stuff is spin. The real stuff comes
from Belgium:

For ADD-ers:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwRN5m64I7Y](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwRN5m64I7Y)

The story:
[http://www.archive.org/details/paulotlet](http://www.archive.org/details/paulotlet)

[http://www.boxesandarrows.com/view/forgotten_forefather_paul...](http://www.boxesandarrows.com/view/forgotten_forefather_paul_otlet)

"How should we make it attractive for them [young people] to spend 5,6,7 years
in our field, be satisfied, learn about excitement, but finally be qualified
to find other possibilities?" \-- H. Schopper

~~~
icebraining
_Today, if you 'd ask for a NeXT-like toy, you'd be denied were you an average
Eastern (western equivalent)._

What does this phrase mean? I'm a non-native speaker, and I'm honestly
struggling to understand what you wrote.

~~~
waterlion
This is either very incoherently written, automatically generated or pastiche
word salad. It doesn't make any sense to me.

~~~
pohl
It appears to be a copy/paste of word salad from 423 days ago by the same
user...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4304832](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4304832)

...and 527 days ago...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3842382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3842382)

This user obviously believes this is something very important to communicate.
Amazing that it hasn't been edited & improved in that time.

~~~
nickzoic
Hexapodia as the key insight!

------
ChikkaChiChi
Few things on the web MUST be preserved and I think this is one of them. Kudos
to CERN for doing whatever they can to make this happen.

~~~
Create
don't worry, they are doing whatever they can: it is their propaganda lifeline
to preserve the narrative.

------
dexen
Gotta enjoy the HTTP2 as put forth in
[http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/Protocols/HTTP/HTTP2.html](http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/Protocols/HTTP/HTTP2.html)
and can't help but smirk at the never-ending discussions on DOCTYPE:
[http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/Architecture/Letter_1.html](http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/Architecture/Letter_1.html)

------
nfoz
That's how _I_ want to surf, too!

------
lurkinggrue
Wait, They are trying to remake Lynx?

